# Abkc Bully Palooza In Atl, Ga



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

Just wanting to know if anyone is going to this show? I think I will be going just to get an idea of what the Am Bulls look like in person. I mean I have one, but I've really only seen a few.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

when is it? I may be able to attend if it's at least 2 weeks away.


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

It is April 12th at the ATL Trade Center. They have a MYSPACE... check it out at http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendid=320603620


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

thanks so much! I'm very likely to show up with Indi.


----------



## strongman_atlas (Feb 17, 2008)

Who is INDI?


----------



## BTPB (Oct 27, 2010)

What is this?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

BTPB said:


> What is this?


It's an ABKC sanctioned show which is held annually


----------



## BTPB (Oct 27, 2010)

LMAO!!!!! Never mind! My mom was just talking about going to the one next year!! I look forward to seeing people from here and meeting you there! Zeus and hopefully Storm and Rebel will be with us!!!


----------

